# $11,000 fines and costs for smuggling native reptiles



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Dec 2, 2010)

A 46-year-old man from New South Wales has been fined $2000 and ordered to pay $9735 in court costs after being convicted of illegally possessing 29 native reptiles. 
Neil Andrew Simpson, 46, was apprehended at Perth Airport on April 25 last year after officers from the Department of Environment and Conservation (DEC) intercepted the illegal consignment of reptiles which had been flown to Perth from Newman and were scheduled to be put on a flight to Sydney.

The consignment included a death adder, geckos of various species, dragon lizards, a blue-tongue lizard and pythons. The reptiles were concealed in plastic containers.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Perth Now

*Go to Original Article*


----------

